# New dose glass for collection



## helgramike (Dec 18, 2009)

Here's a new Montana glass we just added to our collection.


----------



## helgramike (Dec 18, 2009)

Another recent addition. This one's from Portland, Oregon.

 Please check out our website. It's under construction but we'll have it finished soon.


----------



## helgramike (Dec 18, 2009)

One more. This is the rarest etched glass from Owl Drug Company in San Francisco. www.millerantiques.com


----------



## JOETHECROW (Dec 18, 2009)

very nice!,....how do you track them down?....I don't get to see them too often.                                                                   Joe


----------



## helgramike (Dec 18, 2009)

Hello Joe,

 It's not easy. When we started 15 years ago there were very few people collecting dose glasses and I only knew of one other person trying to put together a 50 state collection. We used to pick up new glasses at just about every show we went to and we would find them in antique stores quite commonly for about $5 to $15 dollars each. The same went for the small western pharmacy bottles we collect. Before EBay we had people sending us lists of the small sized bottles that no one else wanted. Over the years it has gotten much harder to obtain the good glasses and bottles but we made many friends through the years and we have always tried to find things that they wanted to trade or just sell back and forth. The western glasses have been our focus but we always try to pick up good eastern ones for the collectors that we know want them. The same goes for the pharmacy bottles since we only collect the smaller sizes (1/2 & 1 ounce) we many times have great larger ones that we can trade or sell to people that help us out. We presently have a collection of over 160 western glasses and are 4 states away from a complete 50 state embossed collection. We have some our nicer bottles and glasses pictured on our new website which is presently under construction www.millerantiques.com . Take a look and let me know what you think.  Michael


----------



## JOETHECROW (Dec 18, 2009)

Mike,...Nice to make you and your wife Karen's aquaintence![] I have to say you've done a great job on your website and your collection... The dose glasses are way cool,...but I love the little pharmacy bottles and amazing colors! Nice job.              Joe


----------



## madman (Dec 18, 2009)

VERY NICE DO YOU HAVE ANY TOLEDO OHIO DOSE GLASSES  MY BUDDYS GOT ONE   MIKE


----------



## Poison_Us (Dec 19, 2009)

Very nice.  Love it.


----------



## Lordbud (Dec 19, 2009)

Hey Mike, Tracy in Georgia mentioned you -- plus Bergsengs website pictures some of your collection.
 Check out this thread featuring my dose glass collection, the "Smallest Dose Glass Collection in the West", housed in San Jose -- the "Littlest Big City in the World"[8D]

 https://www.antique-bottles.net/forum/m-223970/mpage-1/key-dose%252Cglass/tm.htm#223970


----------



## helgramike (Dec 19, 2009)

Hello again,

 Thanks for kind words on the website. We just got it going and are figuring how to put it together. My first passion is Arizona bottles but the remaining ones I need are pretty difficult to find and are slow coming. My wife Karen started up the small pharmacy bottle and dose glass collections to have something to look for at shows and at the time they were pretty inexpensive. How things have changed and we spend more time and money on her collection now than mine. The colored drugs are even harder to get from out west and we are down only a few states when it comes to eastern bottles for her 50 state collection. If we ever finish it and the 50 state dose glass collections we'll probably start displaying them at shows. Some of her colored bottles are very rare shades as you can see in the yellow example of a common amber bottle from Milwaukee, the three toned amber/honey amber/puce  from Richmond and the teal from Alabama which usually is found in amber also. The Omaha bottle is the only known cobalt from Nebraska as far as we know and we have the original metal slug plate that goes with that bottle in that size. We also have about a thousand different small sized western pharmacy bottles and are always looking to add more.

www.millerantiques.com


----------



## helgramike (Dec 19, 2009)

Hello,

 Nice to meet you. The Ohio glasses we have are two from my wife Karen's home town of Lancaster. I believe we might have a Toledo glass in our trade/sale glasses but I am not sure and would have to check if my memories correct. We are looking for an Ohio glass with a picture for our 50 stte collection.

www.millerantiques.com


----------



## helgramike (Dec 19, 2009)

Thanks.


----------



## helgramike (Dec 19, 2009)

Hello,

 Very nice collection. It is amazing how many different glasses there are. We have some of the same California glasses in our collection including 5 different Lengfeld's. The oldest example has a backwards N. Also have a nice spoon from Santa Cruz. We are always looking for new ones so let me know if you run into any extra western glasses and I can do the same for you. We picked up a nice L.A. glass and a Salinas glass this summer that Bergsengs didn't have listed so I am sure that there are many unlisted glasses still to be found.

 Michael

www.millerantiques.com


----------



## Lordbud (Dec 19, 2009)

Mike do you collect the homeopathic pharmacies? They basically come in amber and sometimes clear glass.


----------



## deacon_frost (Dec 19, 2009)

thought you might like to see a pic of one of my dose cups(have another from the same person only smaller)got it off ebay had to pay 50 bucks for it though, thats not too bad for it though cause there a quite a few home town collectors i have to compete with[]


----------



## deacon_frost (Dec 19, 2009)

forgot to mention i checked out your site and thats some impressive glass you have on there...those dose spoons are a new one on me and very cool,the druggist are very nice too.


----------



## madman (Dec 19, 2009)

HEY ID BE INTERESTED IN YOUR TOLEDO DOSER


----------



## helgramike (Dec 19, 2009)

Hello,

 False alarm. The glass we had was from Ohio but was not from Toledo and it was sold at the national show in Pomona ealier this year. Sorry about that but my memory is not quite as sharp as it used to be.


----------



## helgramike (Dec 19, 2009)

Thanks for checking out the website. We've put a lot of time into the collection and have enjoyed every minute of it. There are a lot more great glasses and bottles out there so we'll keep looking. Some of the best ones have been items that our collecting friends have found for us. We just got a wonderful glass from Billings, Montana from friends in Oregon. We have a lot of people to thank for what we have gotten through the years. Take care, Michael


----------



## helgramike (Dec 19, 2009)

Very cool Boonville glass. It's always exciting to get one from the hometowns. We have an etched glass from Wood's Pharmacy where we live in Peoria, Arizona. The drugstore building is still there. We showed it to the local historical society years ago and they had no idea that the drugstore was known by that name. They only knew the name of the pharmacist that worked there. We also have 2 glasses from Lancaster, Ohio where my wife was born. I found the second glass at the national show this year and it was an unlisted glass. It was sure fun to take it over to our sales table and show it to Karen. She was thrilled. Unfortunately my home town of Woodbridge, Virginia is not old enough to have any bottles or glasses.


----------



## helgramike (Dec 19, 2009)

Hello,

 I am sure it could be considered a medicine. Iam sure if you drank enough you would feel better.


----------

